# L'iBook : pas terrible finalement... ?



## cblinkMG (26 Novembre 2003)

J'suis de retour pour apporter mon p'tit grain de sel !

Si j'ai bien compris en lisant le forum consacré à l'iBook, cette machine n'est pas géniale finalement :
la qualité sonore n'est vraiment pas terrible, il n'y a pas assez de puissance pour espérer jouer "normalement" à Unreal Tournament 2003...

Donc, en fait, je peux espérer surfer sur le net, faire de la bureautique et pis... c tout !!?

Bon d'accord, j'y vais peut être un peu fort...

Je crois que, à force de "baver" sur les iBooks successivement sortis depuis près de 2 ans, je me suis fait tout un film de cette machine !
Mac OS X Panther semble pourtant très intéressant !

...

Vais-je tout de même devenir un MacUser en janvier prochain ? Telle est la question !!

@+


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

non tu y vas carrement fort !
je crois que tu n'as pas bien lu le forum !
L'Ibook reste une très bonne machine mais forcément inférieur au PowerBook !! mais bcp moins cher aussi !!
mais attention; l'Ibook n'est pas une station de travail ou de jeux voilà tout !
c'est un excellent odinateur portable très polyvalent (surtout si tu le gonfle en Ram car le système est très gourmand) mais si tu veux de la puissance pure (et que tu as les moyens) passe au PowerBook, ou si l'aspect portable est anecdotique pour toi passe au G4 !
voilà j'espère t'avoir éclairé un peu.

@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

Hi,

Attention à l'interprétation de ce que tu as lu:
- Pour jouer, une station de jeu c mieux
- Pour écouter du son, une chaîne hifi c mieux
- Pour le video-graphisme, un powermac et deux écrans de 19 " c plus sage


MAIS

le ibook est un ORDINATEUR cad une machine à calculer qui assure très bien sur le graphisme, très bien sur la bureautique etc etc Côté finition, les avis sont disparatres, entre les adeptes du premier ibook et du plastique épais qui ne vacille pas, ceux qui aiment la finesse du nouveau, ceux qui n'aiment pas le gris, ceux qui sont des dingos du G4 sans trop savoir pourquoi, ceux qui s'en foutent, ceux qui trouvent que le G4 c trop cher encore, ceux qui voient dans le nouveau ibook une alternative au powerbook 12", ceux ceux ceux

Les macusers de ibook ne sont pas tous d'accord sur le niveau du nouvel ibook mais je crois que tous s'accordent à dire que l'ibook est une excellente machine qui ne prétend pas à ce qu'elle n'est pas:

Attention à l'interprétation de ce que tu as lu:
- Pour jouer, une station de jeu c mieux
- Pour écouter du son, une chaîne hifi c mieux
- Pour le video-graphisme, un powermac et deux écrans de 19 " c plus sage

Voilà la boucle est bouclée.


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

ça me fait plaisir BB19 on a le même avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

enfin moi je l'exprime avec infiniment plus de classe que toi, mais ça la classe ça ne s'apprend pas


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

Tu viens de perdre 3% sur ta commission mon poulet


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

rrrrroooooOOOOOOOOOOOooooo t'es dur en affaire  toi !

@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

Un mojito ce matin, des compliments, un titre de commissaire et je suis dur ? tu veux aussi une pipe(comprendre piperade pour les âmes sensibles) de mme pacman ?


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

bon j'ai la dent dur ok (attention la dent j'ai dit)

@+


----------



## cblinkMG (26 Novembre 2003)

Il est peut être bon de signaler que je possède actuellement un P4 2.53 Ghz avec 512 Mo DDR-Ram, une ATI Radeon 9700 Pro 128 Mo et Windows XP Familial.

J'ai pas de problème particulier avec ce PC...

Je "bave" devant l'iBook depuis un bon moment et je n'ai pas l'intention de "switcher" !

Mon but est de découvrir le monde mac avec l'iBook et de mettre en réseau local les deux machines pour notamment partager ma connexion ADSL.

J'attends de l'iBook de pouvoir faire plein de choses.
Je n'ai pas dans l'idée de prendre l'iBook pour une console de jeux, pour cela j'ai mon PC !

Seulement, j'espère tout de même avoir suffisamment de puissance (avec un iBook G4 933 14" 640 Mo) pour ouvrir plusieurs fenêtres en même temps, surfer sur le net et regarder des DVDs et vidéos, écouter des mp3s avec iTunes (d'où la question sur la qualité sonore...) et faire de la bureautique. Le jeu devant rester une activité annexe mais, qui peut prendre de l'importance avec le temps...

Je n'ai pas l'intention d'investir environ 1600  pour devoir renouveler le matériel au bout d'un an...

En tout cas, le monde mac fait très envie !

@+


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

alors aucun souci fonce !! 
Prend Ibook 14" 933mhz gave le en Ram 640 mo (le max)
et tu verras tu seras le plus heureux des hommes !!
car attention ne compare pas la vitesse d'un processeur mac avec celle du monde PC ça ne veut pas dire grand chose !

allez vas-y tu n'auras aucun regret !! et tu verras quand tu y auras goutté tu finiras par switchet totalment parole de MacUser

@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

Il est mignon monsieur Pignon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu attends de pouvoir ouvrir plusieurs fenêtres et de naviguer sur internet de ton ibook et tu te demndes si il a assez de pêche ?

Bon tu ne peux pas être sérieux toi alors voilà ma proposition:

1/ Rentre chez toi
2/ Ouvre plein de fenêtres
3/ Va sur internet avec ton gsm






! Le ibook est un ordi moderne et relativement puissant, il te permet bcp, bcp de choses.


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

ah bah oui mais ça j'vous l'ai déjà assez répété il faut pas l'ennerver BB19, il devient vite cinglant !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

cblinkMG , si tu nous regardes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon il faut être gentil avec les nouveaux utilisateurs alors cblinkMG bienvenue ! 






PS: maintenant fermes tes fenêtres tu vas t'enrhumer


----------



## ederntal (27 Novembre 2003)

Pour le son... comme TOUS les portables il faut brancher des enceintes externe et c'est parfait.
Le son de l'ibook est bon exeptionnelement. (genre quand je surf de mon canapé du salon)

Et faire attention a tout ce qui est ecris ici... il y a les fanatiques qui adorent tout (dont je fait sans doute un peu partis) et ceux qui critiques sans arrêts (et ils sont nombreux).
Ne pas tout prendre au pied de la lettre.

Cet ibook est une magnifique machine, pas cher, et puissante.


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Magnifique, tu parles de quoi, de la boîte ?
cblinkMG , fais attention, il y a ici des adorateurs de la résine et du plastique mais c bien de ne te focaliser que sur les perfs, ce qui compte c l'intérieur.
néendertal a raison de souligner l'hétérogénéité des macusers pour que tupuisses te forger un avis.


----------



## Sebang (27 Novembre 2003)

Ceci dit, vu le prix et si on considère bien que c'est un ordi portable, c'est une excellente machine qui ne doit pas beaucoup d'équivalents sur PC niveau prix/puissance (et puis même si vous trouvez mieux, ça vaut le coup de mettre 100 euros de plus pour pouvoir se débarasser de Windows et passer enfin à OS X...).


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

pourquoi "ceci dit" ? tu dis la même chose ? 

Ouvre menu international dans préférences systèmes

---------&gt; selection langue "française"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.... , dans chaque post, on répète 300 * la même chose c relou poupoupidou pou


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

hey c'est poupoupidou oua et non pou !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Bon allez POUAH et tt le monde est content  POU


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Cet ibook est une bombe !


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

poupoupidou BOUM


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

cooool

@+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

mais semac, j'aime bien les ibook, les boucs, le zook, le capitaine hook, hooker aussi


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

ah je trouvais que tu avais une baisse de régime dans la vanne !

@+


----------



## cblinkMG (27 Novembre 2003)

La "provocation" porte ses fruits ! Enfin !!!

Merci pour les zinfos !

Maintenant, je vais attendre sagement le 5 janvier prochain pour d'éventuelles nouveautés (pas spécialement pour l'iBook...) et je me lance !

En attendant, vous pourriez peut être me dire si Mac OS X Panther est "facile" à apprivoiser pour un utilisateur de Windows depuis plus de 6 ans ? (déjà !!?)

Merci !

@+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

C pas le juste prix, c la juste dose après quand c trop, c 'est ?


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

hi cblinkMG,

De la provoc gentillette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OS 10.3 est assez simple à "apprivoiser" oui. C comme tout système, si tu es bien organiser et que tu lui donnes des ressources, il sera efficace.
bon, perso je trouve qu'on a perdu en simplicité depuis 9 mais il est plus puissant.
Tu devrais être content Mr Brochant


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

Il est taquin !!

@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Vous vous connaissez bb19 et semac?


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

heu oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

On se connait depuis peu, la rencontre s'est faîte un jour de pluie, j'étais fou de rire et semac sous la pluie était curieux de voir un astronaute glousser de la sorte sous cette pluie torrentiel lorsque tout à coup, je lui offris non pas des fleurs mais des raviolis, il me dit "OH OUI mais des panzani". Tu as compris sir que très vite on a déduit que nous avions un mac tous les deux et trop intimidés par tant de talents réciproques, on s'est fixé rendez vous sur ce forum, depuis il est mon commissaire, il est mon modérateur, je suis son vanneur, je suis le tanneur et je viens de boire un coca, ça fait du bien mais rien de nouveau sous le soleil, mon disques est toujours rayé, c'était quoi la question ?


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

tout est dit c'est son côté je pars dans des délires et je sais plus c'est quoi la question de départ que j'aime en lui
j'aime bien aussi quand y s'ennerve parce qu'on l'ennerve donc y s'ennerve tout rouge à s'en péter une veine ça j'aime bien aussi.
quoi d'autre ?
euh sinon les raviolis y les fait très bien !

@+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

y les fait très bien, agad le dico et pi dors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C cool tous ces compliments, ça me pend le noeud


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Ah les potes ...


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

OUAIS, Copains copains copains, on se fait une compote pikachou ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je rigole mais en fait je rigole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non c bien cool évidemment vu le temps qu'on passe tous sur ce forum mais qui sait pt-être qu'on se fera un jour une compote entre potes pour de vrai de vrai


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Je n'y crois pas du tout


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Bah c'est pas drôle ta question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu ne crois pas quoi ?

Notre rencontre ? si c'est vrai, c'est un truc de fou, on écrit un bouquin en ce moment avec des photos de semac au zoo grignotant quelques pop corn sur ma tête alors que je tète une chèvre, qu'est-ce-qu'il y a d'invraisemblable là-dedans ?

Copains (je penseque je vais adopter cette signature, ça me fait rigoler, merci sir)


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

moi j'aime bien le coup de la chèvre qui pète heu que tu pètes sur la chèvre heu bon je sais plus mais c'est drôle quoi !

@+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Attends tu pètes la chèvre...le G4 c'est trop fort...je bois son lait...mais c dommage que l'on ne puisse pas modifié la carte graphique...elle nous ramène sur son dos un peu malmené par un sauvageon Semac le patrac ! Je trouve que 1024*768 c'est pas mal quand même


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

heu si tu vois arriver des hommes en blouse blanche ! c'est NORMAL !!!

@+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Rires!! tapes m'en 5, je file


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

bye BB19 à demain !

@+


----------



## Sebang (27 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi "ceci dit" ? tu dis la même chose ?
> 
> Ouvre menu international dans préférences systèmes
> 
> ...



Bah...
Si j'avais un conseil à te donner, ça serait de passer à iChat et d'éviter d'encombrer ce forum iBook avec beaucoup trop de remarques qui n'ont pas grand chose à voir avec ces machines, voilà.
Je dis ça mais bon...

(le "ceci dit" faisait référence aux autres posts au dessus du mien, pense aussi à mettre dans les préférences international "langue Française")


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Copains (je penseque je vais adopter cette signature, ça me fait rigoler, merci sir)




De rien !


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Sebang, tu as divaguer, hors-sujet avec ton conseil et tu as encombré le forum ;-) mais je suis ok, on va se router pour divaguer au bar ou ichat, il est vrai que l'on rompt les fils de discussion.


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Attention à l'interprétation de ce que tu as lu:
> - Pour jouer, une station de jeu c mieux
> ...




Sebang, il me semble avoir répondu à la question de départ et j'ai été sans doute un des premiers à répondre sérieusement à ce mac user mais vas-y reformulons pour se rassurer sur le fait d'tre encore dans le sujet, répétons ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur le forum de "finition du ibook", le forum "nouvel ibook, livraison" etc etc on répète tous 300* la meme chose. Vous êtes un peu trop " je me la raconte" les mecs, détendez vous du slip, on apprend, on échange donc  il y a divagation et puis on échange d'infos clefs, bref on discute. t'inquiètes pas que je porte une grande attention aux posts que je lis 

Bon à plus tard, râleur


----------



## dfromparis (27 Novembre 2003)

euh.... si puis dire un p'tit cake'chose?! 





J'ai switché en Aout dernier avec un ibook. Quelques jours avant un pote a fait l'acquisition d'un powerbook 12'.

Ben franchement, après l'avoir un peu jalousé ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je suis bien mieux content avec mon ibook.

plus solide (ou moins fragile, comme on veut lol) et qui en fait autant niveau tout. J'ai 5 go de musique, des films (divx, DVD zone 1, 2, 3....), une base de données, des pics, des appli de génies etc... et pas l'ombre d'un soucis. En plus, l'ibook chauffe moins que le pbook et c'est bien cool quand on l'a sur les genoux...... (hibou).

Bien sûr, niveau design l'ibook est moins bien.... pour le reste....
avec un entretien régulier (onyx, disk warrior, drive 10) l'ibook pourra t'accompagner bien longtemps....

Moralité: l'ibook c'est très bien.


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Biensûr qu'un ibook c'est performant ! Je tourne encore avec mon vieil ibook G3 et j'imagine bien que depuis 3 ans, ils ont bossé un peu sur le sujet.
C'est pas si bête de faire un portable avec une bonne résine quand on voit comment chauffe l'aluminium mais à ce qu'il paraît il chaufferait moins que les anciens titanium qui pouvaient servir de radiateurs.


----------



## dfromparis (27 Novembre 2003)

le PB chauffe moins?!.... ouaich, c'est que t'en as pas eu un entre les jambes bb19!!! J'imagine à peine ce que devait donner le titanium alors!

Z'avais oublié la question à propos de jaguar vs panther... moi j'ai uitlisé jag à peine 2 mois et me suis rué sur la bête noire... hum... honnêtement, à part les soucis de compatibilité avec certains softs qui vont se régler au fur et à mesure, y'a pas photo, panther c'est carrément mieux (+ vite, + pratique).

Si ça vaut 150 euros? ch'sais pas mais c'est le prix d'une paire de chaussures alors....

Tchaou!


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Salut dfromparis ,
Le nouveau powerbook 12" 1 Ghz ne chauffe guère en comparaison avec l'ancien 867 Mhz . Tu as raison l'ibook est très bien ! 
Sir.


----------



## Sebang (27 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Sebang, tu as divaguer, hors-sujet avec ton conseil et tu as encombré le forum ;-)


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

Merci de rire Sebang, c cool


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

merci tu me rassures car j'ai longtemps hésité entre un 12"PB ou un 14" IB mais au vue de ce que je vais faire je pense que le IB sera parfait !
enfin si je le reçois un jour !! 
28ème jour d'attente et pas de nouvelle maisje garde le moral

@+


----------



## dfromparis (27 Novembre 2003)

28 jours?!?
A ta place, moi, je serai malade ou DCD!!!


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

y'a un peu de ça en effet !!
si demain je l'ai pas j'annule la commande !

@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

C'est comme arreter de fumer on repousse tjs a demain


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

ouai sauf que la je choisi pas !!!

@+


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

On choisit dans tous les cas .... Tu as choisis d'acheter un mac chez un Apple Center  , je me trompes ?


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

ouai c sur comme tu choisis de dire des conneries plus grosses que toi !!





@+


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

beware semac!
Surveille ton langage... la grossierté est l'arme du faible d'esprit...


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

ah oui mais j'ai du mal a rester calme quand on me la joue Tibetain junior ou psy à 2 balles

@+


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

Au fait... on pourrait pas changer le titre?!?!


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Le quator gagnant , je propose , non ?


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

Genre "Le Quator Esperanza" ???!!!
LOL 
PS: je veux pas être la moche frisée!!!


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

MMMH ....


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2003)

Dites les petits amis, vous pouvez tenir votre réunion au sommet dans le bar, on s'ennuye un peu ces derniers temps.


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Semac ne postes pas le soir  , bb19 poste tard le soir et moi je taffe ...


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

hihihi Semac va pouvoir posté le soir maintenant car il a eu son Ibook
(j'aime bien se côté Delon à la 3ème personne, class non ?)
il est tout beau tout chaud !!!

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

Bon ben on attend que tu nous fasses l'article sur l'Ibook G4 933 maintenant!

Moi j'ai tout dit à propos de l'ibook G3 900 14' versus PBook 12'....

eclate-toi bien....


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

YipiYipiYeeee j'adore moon Ibook il est magnifique, mais je vais bosser un peu dessus et je vous tiens au courant

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## Onra (28 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dites les petits amis, vous pouvez tenir votre réunion au sommet dans le bar, on s'ennuye un peu ces derniers temps.



Moi j'aime autant que ça se passe ici... parce que dans le bar j'y vais jamais ou si peu... et puis le coup de la chèvre qui pète, qu'est-ce ça m'a fait rigoler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement que j'étais tout seul dans mon bureau !!!


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

hihi vous voyez que c'est drôle et que ça fait du bien de rire un peu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## azerty (28 Novembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> ... et puis le coup de la chèvre qui pète, qu'est-ce ça m'a fait rigoler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



       ..ben alors, raison de plus pour faire un tour au bar...


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

bah ou qu'c'est le bar ?

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## Onra (28 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah ou qu'c'est le bar ?



L'entrée du Bar est........................................................................................................ LA


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

hihihi pour moi ce sera une bière

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Un panache pour moi , je suis malade


----------

